# [eth0 config] route error: siocaddrt: no such process

## nelsooon

Hello,

When trying to configure my network interface with my new obtained IP address, here what is happens:

I enter the new IPs:

```

ifconfig eth0 196.20.xx.xx netmask 255.255.255.128

route add default gw 80.249.xx.xx

```

The eth0 is configured, but when entering my gw, I get this error message:

```

siocaddrt: no such process

```

This config is accepted by MS WinXP without any problem.

Is there any solution, please ?

Best regards,

----------

## Yttrium

Is /etc/init.d/net.eth0 / lo running?

Did you add "up" at the end of the ifconfig command? Does ifconfig list the correct MAC address for eth0?

Are you sure the IPs are correct?

Google tells you're not the only one who encounters this problem. Did you read 

http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=289404 for example (or similar search results for the error message)?

----------

## nelsooon

Hello,

Yes the interface is up and working with an other IP address.

On IPCOP and Gentoo i have the same results.

The config is correct, as it's working on windows xp.

You can try the command on your network interface, you will get the same result.

Any idea ?

----------

